# How to open a tcp/udp port on FreeBSD 9?



## lucky7456969 (Sep 17, 2012)

As Title, many thanks
Jack


----------



## kpa (Sep 17, 2012)

Everything is open by default if you don't have a firewall configured. If you want to know how to configure a firewall to allow access you need to give us more details of your set up.


----------



## mamalos (Sep 17, 2012)

Unless you mean something else, like how to listen to a tcp/udp port, which is a totally different story...


----------



## lucky7456969 (Sep 17, 2012)

I have a dosbox application, which runs thru winicap, then I want to test it to connect to my Host-adapter-only network) FreeBSD VM with VMWare Player. When I tested it, it said ,ipport.vbx said, Connection failed. That's the story


----------



## kpa (Sep 17, 2012)

`$ sockstat -l4` will show which services are listening for incoming IPv4 connections on TCP or UDP ports.


----------



## mamalos (Sep 17, 2012)

Is your server machine behind a NAT? If so you'll need to port forward requests to its listening port (What is your topology, cause I haven't played VMWare player, so I'm not sure how it routes packets?).


----------



## lucky7456969 (Sep 17, 2012)

Sorry, I made it. It was because I forgot to run the server program


----------



## lucky7456969 (Sep 17, 2012)

My apologies


----------

